
ask HN: Jobs that work somewhat like Uber/lyft for cs students? - symon
All:
I am a totally blind computer science student, and as I near the end of my college years I find myself with a lot of extra time because of the way my school works and their schedules.<p>Finding web development work has prooven to be really tough, but perhaps that&#x27;s just because I don&#x27;t know where to look. My question though is if there is any kind of skills or jobs I could undertake that would allow me to work when I can, as my schedule permits (some weeks are more busy than others) and earn a moderately decent income. I&#x27;m happy earning minimum wage or slightly above if I can work from home for now, it would be extra income. There are various things I&#x27;d love to get&#x2F;bills to pay and I&#x27;d love to have some goals.<p>I started thinking about this question as I take Lyft and Uber a lot, and a lot of the drivers say something like &quot;I like this job because I can work as much as I want whenever I want.&quot;<p>Thanks,
======
marcell
Try gigster.com. It's a bit hit and miss but it works kind of like you are
describing.

------
sethyr
There are services like Upwork

~~~
symon
I'll give it a try to see how it works. I know i tried a service like that I
think back in my freshman year, It was rentacoder which turned into vworker. I
landed a couple lucrative jobs, but the time spent begging for individual jobs
was much higher and I'd lose out to people who would charge 50% minimum wage
and get the work even with a good record. Eventually my best friend and I were
somehow linked as the same person (He lives in California and we never logged
in from the same place) and we were discontinued.

